

Motivate Sharing: A Look at Non-Financial Reward Structures - jeffepp
http://blog.getambassador.com/motivate-sharing-look-non-financial-reward-structures/

======
chaselee
There can never be too much free swag. It's how a startup says to you "don't
worry about shopping for clothes this year, I got you covered."

